# Emersable plants? Roots in water, leaves out



## Fishguy2727 (Feb 24, 2008)

I am setting up a viquarium (using the old Second Nature Viquarium Water's Edge kit). It makes the tank half land and half water. The land area is filled with gravel. I plan on having a lot of live plants and they need to be able to do well with their roots always submerged in the gravel and water. So far I am planning on pothos, the mondo grass currently in my goldfish tank, and brazilian swords. It will be like hydroponics. What are other plant options? I am seeing a lot of houseplants being sold as aquatic plants. If these plants' roots are kept submerged would they work?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

The houseplants being sold as aquatics should do quite well with their feet wet and their leaves emergent. There are also quite a few aquatic plants that will grow emersed. Pennywort (grows quickly and puts out clusters of tiny white flowers regularly), Ludwigia repens, HC, Crypts, Anubias, mosses are a few that grow emergent easily. Look in the plantfinder (upper left of the page) and you can get a full list of the plants that grow emergent.


----------



## Luisjose (Nov 9, 2007)

while in the subject, does anyone knows of a carnivorous plant that will grow well in a palidarium? . I am trying to find a species that won't be affected by too much humidity and direct fluorescent light


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I used to have a 75 gallon carnivorous plant terrarium. They like the conditions humid. I had mine potted in sphagnum moss, straight RO water, & 2 shop lights for 80W. If you don't use straight RO or rain water, you will eventually kill them.


----------

